# couple steelhead patterns i made



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey just started tying last week but I made some egg patterns yesterday. I have all colors of eggs but thought these looked pretty good. this one is a sucker spawn variation of a scrambled egg. I used micro steelhead orange yarn and pink glo yarn pulled thinner than normal. the other is just a regular glo egg with chartruse yarn over it to make it look milky. think they will work? I am gonna make some sucker spawn with white angora next maybe put a lil pink or steely orange in um also!!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice tie I think it will work. Its almost time for me to start tying.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Great looking patterns!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

they look real good


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys. this tying nonsense is fun! glad I tried it out. I am trying to think of alot more pattern colors to make. also i have lots of materials and am thinking of trying to make some wet flies for steelhead if I can get better at tying. maybe sopme egg sucking leeches or something. maybe something with a crazy orange purple or pink pattern to it. any color patterns you guys recommend? this is my 1st year trying for steelies on the fly. would be great if I could catch one but even better to catch one on my own fly!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a couple more I made. this one is bubblegum and the next one is white and pink spawn.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

try tying simple and fast patterns for steel. hares ears with rubber legs work well as do caddis larve in size 14. the more complicated pattern and longer to tie the less flies in your box when you are on the waterand alot of flies are lost while cahsing steel.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool I will make a few when I grab up some rubber legs. the caddis. i have some i bought 2 r green bodies and 2 are gray with red stripes and hackle. i got um from big y fly under the erie steelhead flies kit. got more stuff with um like stone flies and wooley buggers hares ears beadheads and clouser minnows. belive it or not egg patters are very quick to tie. i make these in about 10 min or so. its just some loops and wrapps and the regular eggs a figure eight and wrap around. nothing special. just followed youtube. heres another i made its a crystal meth orange


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

white angora orange mini yarn and some orange crystal flash!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres another egg pattern I made today. pretty sweet pattern here! hope I catch at least one with all these flies i am tying!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm quite far from being much of a fly tyer but you will be amazed at what flies tied with some blues and purples(individually or used together!) will do for your hook-up numbers. Not sure what they remind the fish of(I think they can SEE these colors best) but those colors also work great on Erie walleye-jigs-during post-spawn. Also, for now, don't be too concerned about trying to match any particular established patterns-or attempting to make the flies too small! Also,in the spring, when the fish are getting the urge to spawn, tie some larger(streamer type) flies with some 'bright red' colors on them. Those seem to make the steelie bulls crazy to attack them. 
ps-Your egg patterns are TOO perfect!(just kidding). They look great.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx. i have lots of flies i bought before i started tying and a white and red clouser is one of them. sounds like what you described. and matter of fact I got it in the erie steelhead special. got sucker spawns, clousers in the red/white and another kind of minnow pattern with green/yellow and black. also got some black and brown stone flies and green and grey/red caddis larvae. 24 flies for 14 bux i think. pretty good deal but i try to make my own now. i need more sizes of egg hooks tho so i can make more these were 2x strong size 6 egg pattern hooks. they only had those and size 14 at gander when i went. and i figured i should start out bigger. i am going tomororow and will get some smaller sizes if they have um. about the blues and purples. i have a couple of those colors flies as well but they are bigger and wet flies like a purple peril and popscicle. 

PS. i am sure they are far from perfect. all i did was copy some patterns on youtube and other sites and then made a few variations of my own.
this is only my 2nd or 3rd week tying. i am new too


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I picked up some on ebay about 200 for a pretty reasonable price, under 10 bucks size 12 2x strong short hooks Dia - Riki. Great for the small egg patterns. Try size 14 wet fly hooks, there a little more stronger and should hold up well. I picked up 100 in Toledo at Janns Netcraft for about 8 bucks.

Great look'n patterns, I may try a few of those.

Here is another site, I'm tying a variation of these patterns for snag free drifts. Concentrate on the Egg pattern. I've tried it in some snag for sure situation and had no problems.

http://www.bouncerflies.com/

Just a suggestion. SHHHHHHHH its a secret between fly tyiers heheheheh....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks good idea!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey fishaholic, how do you get the good pics of the patterns? All I get is blury photos. Maybe my camera just sucks.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a orange estaz egg with krystal flash. I have a crappy digital camera too. but what I do is take a 30 x jewelers loupe i got on ebay for 7 bux and use that up close against the lens. i can only get that close tho and if its a wolley bugger or whatevers long it doen't get the whole pic. another way that could work is to get a magnifying glass or something and try that.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks buddy!!! I will check into that. Those patterns will definately get you into some steel.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man I really hope so. I have anticipated this all year. I see they r even slower to come in this year than last tho. I am all the way by the vermilion too so we r about the last river to get um in I think. the wait will be worth it if I can land me one of these monsters like I see on here.
ps. the weather is looking good too!


----------

